# المرأةالغامضة يفضلها الرجل



## KOKOMAN (1 نوفمبر 2009)

مقصود بالغموض هنا الصامتة ـ
يفضلها الرجل ويحبذ التعامل معها في أي شيء أو أية مشكلة ، لأن هذه المرأة تخبئ ما تشعر به ولا تدلي بأية معلومات عن بيتها أو زوجها أو عن الآخرين ، مما عرف باسم " الثرثرة النسائية اليومية " من نقل أخبار الجيران والأقارب وكل تفاصيل الأحداث من ساعة خروج الزوج وحتى عودته .

الأمر الذي يجعل في غموض المرأة حالة من حالات الانجذاب من قبل زوجها لأنه يجدها موضع ثقة وأكثر تأثيراً على الآخرين . هذا على خلاف المتعارف عليه من أن الرجل يحبذ الصمت عندما تكون زوجته فصيحة والعكس صحيح ، وهذا ما أكدته أحدث دراسة اجتماعية حيث أكدت وبعد أبحاث أن المرأة التي تعتمد الصمت الفعال ، أي التي تكتفي بالتعبير عن الغضب والاستياء بنظرات حادة وثاقبة عندها يترجم الآخرون هذا الصمت على أنه ثقة في النفس وقوة غامضة ولايدل عن ضعف وإنما يتملكهم الحيرة من ردة فعلك المنتظرة ، وينطبق هذا الوضع على الزوج أيضاً عندها تدرك المرأة أن للصمت قوة خارقة توقف الآخرين عند حدهم . 


والصمت مرتبط دائماُ بالحذر وكلاهما وسيلة قوية تساعد على النجاح في الحياة الأجتماعية ومع الزوج خاصة ، فالمرأة التي تتطبق أسلوب الصمت مع الحذر عندما تغضب تثير اهتمام من حولها حيث تركز أكثر في الحبكة الدرامية لمحور النقاش مما يثير اهتمام الآخر بها لأنها في حالتها هذه قد أضاعت الفرصة على الأخطاء التي كان من المؤكد أنها ستقع فيها إذا بدأت هي الحوار بالطريقة السريعة الأقرب إلى الثرثرة التي تعتمدها معظم الزوجات .

​


----------



## maramero (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*مرسي علي الموضوع *​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (1 نوفمبر 2009)

فعلا يا كوكو موضوع جميل بس مش فى كل الحالات كدا انا اعرف رجاله كتير غير كدا بس تصدق نفسى اتعلم الصمت ماتجبلنا موضوع يعلمنا الصمت ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## +bent el malek+ (1 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع راااااائع كوكو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 نوفمبر 2009)

maramero قال:


> *مرسي علي الموضوع *​


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا مرموره 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 نوفمبر 2009)

tota love قال:


> فعلا يا كوكو موضوع جميل بس مش فى كل الحالات كدا انا اعرف رجاله كتير غير كدا بس تصدق نفسى اتعلم الصمت ماتجبلنا موضوع يعلمنا الصمت ولك جزيل الشكر


 
بأذن المسيح
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا توتا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 نوفمبر 2009)

mana_mana قال:


> موضوع راااااائع كوكو
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك مانا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tena.barbie (1 نوفمبر 2009)

فعلا فعلا موضوع هااااااااااااااااااااااااااايل

ربنا يباركك ميرسى ليك جدااااا


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا تينا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## bent yasoo3 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*موووضووع رائع 

ميرسي لك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا جيسى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## النهيسى (3 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا للموضوع الجميل

الرب يبارككم​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا النهيسى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## طارق ابوحنا (4 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراً كثير على الموضوع بس بالك في بالعالم انثى صامتة لا تحب الثرثرة


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا طارق
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

